# Lighting Design programs for ios and windows



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I use e-conolight’s. It’s let’s me put in all the parameters and gives me a basic layout. Once you know the layout, lumens output and fixture count, you can sub other lights.





__





Luxiflux Zonal


Luxiflux Zonal Cavity Calculator




v1-zonal-tools.luxiflux.com


----------



## edificeelectric (12 mo ago)

For me this is an above average lighting package that one can use to fine tune layouts and can choose
desired lighting types. Is has a fair amount in the library of typical commercial lighting out on the market. It's not 3D rendering or shading or shadowing but will present baseline information based on lighting a space.
Enjoy





__





Visual Interior Tool







www.visual-3d.com


----------

